# Running Carbon ?



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

How many people here run carbon 24/7 vs a couple of days a month ??

If I am dosing iron and other trace elements should I be shutting the carbon down and only running a couple of days at a time ?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Good question, Mikey. I never thought of the trace elements dosing and carbon. We've been running carbon 24/7 for the last few months and although the water is clearer, I can't really tell if things are happier or not. Would be interested in what others say about this, too.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We only use carbon when we our water has a yellow tinge to it.

Drain some of your tank water into a white bucket. If it has a yellow tinge to it, that's DOC (dissolved organic compounds). The only way to make it clean and clear again would be carbon.

People who have high bio-loads, would need to run it full time.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Did some poking around and found a couple of interesting reads for what its worth.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquarium/carbon.php

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/carbonfiltration/a/Using-Activated-Carbon-In-Saltw
ater-Aquarium-Systems.htm


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i do...........................


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikeylikes said:


> Did some poking around and found a couple of interesting reads for what its worth.
> 
> http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquarium/carbon.php
> 
> ...


Thanks Mikey - both are interesting reads - especially for a beginner like me. I assumed you ran the carbon continually. One more thing to watch for when testing.


----------



## Curtis22 (Dec 11, 2014)

I run a duel reactor with ROWAPHOS and Activated Carbon (Rox 0.8) 24/7 for years. I change each separately when required and have great results.

I would prefer not to have any smell or yellow tinge to my water in my living room. I dose trace elements daily.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I have two reactors, one for GFO and the other for occasional carbon. I run carbon whenever I remember to buy it! Usually every other month. I use Matrix Carbon and no complaints.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Curtis22 said:


> I run a duel reactor with ROWAPHOS and Activated Carbon (Rox 0.8) 24/7 for years. I change each separately when required and have great results.
> 
> I would prefer not to have any smell or yellow tinge to my water in my living room. I dose trace elements daily.


Similar to yourself I am running dual reactors. One for GFO and one for carbon which I run only for a week on a monthly basis. When my bio load increases that may change but that's what I'm doing currently.


----------

